# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Smart metering

## barney118

I'm getting my solar panels installed next week and I need to upgrade my meter, had a phone call from AGL who's doing this and they also are up selling a smart meter in the install. From what I've heard this leads to variable pricing is this a smart move or just install a standard meter? The benefits are being able to use iPhone to log on to see your bill and current usage, I take it the solar command module from AGL doesn't allow this. I'd like to hear from those with these or someone who is with AGL that may have went down this path.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SilentButDeadly

It can lead to variable pricing if that's what you want...but you can choose not to. 
The Smart meter is useful in that it can tell you what you use and when but if you rely on the limited amount of data you provider will make available to you then more fool you.  It logs every 10 seconds or so but a provider app will only give you hourly usage at best and with 'some delay'. You can get an in home display that hooks wirelessly to your meter...it'll tell you far more. 
Hopefully your panels are sufficiently sized to your power consumption...when subsidised feed in tariffs end shortly I'm told you'll need a 4 kW system just to cover the daily service charge let alone your power consumption...

----------


## barney118

I'm getting a 4.68kw system the biggest I can get on single phase power. I'm on NSW so I can opt for variable pricing or flat rate, the thing I don't know is how much I'm using and when it's a bit of a guess, obviously my pool pump, washing machine and fridge probably my big consumers.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

Look some people claim sickness because of these? Myth?  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## joynz

Easy to check power use with a power meter.  They often sell them at Aldi for about $12.

----------


## johnc

> Look some people claim sickness because of these? Myth?  
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  they say the same about mobile phones and power lines amongst other things. there is nothing conclusive and anything upholding those claims seems to come with groups who typically would need instructions on toilet paper to know how to use it, single syllable instructions at that.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I'm getting a 4.68kw system the biggest I can get on single phase power. I'm on NSW so I can opt for variable pricing or flat rate, the thing I don't know is how much I'm using and when it's a bit of a guess, obviously my pool pump, washing machine and fridge probably my big consumers.  
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  Errr...your power bill should tell you how much you use per day. And I'd have done Everything to minimise it before even thinking of grid connected solar...and I mean everything. 
After that...in home display. A Powermate  or similar will only show you what each appliance will use...one power point at a time. 
The wireless technology is the same as WiFi...if you already have WiFi or a mobile phone...then the Smart meter won't add much to the forthcoming cancer risk.  :Wink:

----------


## barney118

I'm interested on the variable pricing side of it, is it in your interest or electricity companies given you will be saving during the day.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SilentButDeadly

It's your energy company assuming that you won't make the effort to load shift...which is mostly true. Most variable price contracts I've seen are not that different from peak and off peak internet contracts...the only time it's cheaper is when you don't need or want to use it. 
One Origin contract I saw with variable pricing had off peak between 11 PM and 6 AM, shoulder between 6 AM and 3 PM and all day weekends with peak between 3 PM and 11 PM...or something similar. And there wasn't much separating shoulder from peak...add in a daily service charge of $1.30 and that looks pretty good for a power company. 
Check out Powershop. If you can get it then it might help make things a little cheaper...

----------


## Machiavelli

> It's your energy company assuming that you won't make the effort to load shift...which is mostly true. Most variable price contracts I've seen are not that different from peak and off peak internet contracts...the only time it's cheaper is when you don't need or want to use it.

  Actually, they assume you will. It's just they also assume, based on statistical data, that a certain percent won't, and that
sweetens the deal for those who do.

----------


## Bloss

The should be given you the new meter to keep you as a customer. Powershop and others are upgrading smart meters at no cost . . .

----------

